# مكتبة لكل التخصصات الهندسية 3



## alshangiti (1 أبريل 2007)

Advanced Blowout & Well Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/20887425/...ll_Control.rar* 10.86 MB

Crystallization Process System
http://rapidshare.de/files/20887505/...ss_Systems.rar** 1.95 MB

What Went Wrong - Case Histories of Process Plant Disasters
http://rapidshare.de/files/20888033/...__4th_ed._.rar** 12.58 MB

Learning From Accidents
http://rapidshare.de/files/20888103/...__3rd_ed._.rar** 1.15 MB

Thermodynamics of Systems COntaining Flexible Chain Polymers
http://rapidshare.de/files/20888672/...n_Polymers.rar** 13.36 MB

Gas Purification
http://rapidshare.de/files/20889680/...5t h_ed._.rar** 27.02 MB

Loss Prevention in the Process Industries
http://rapidshare.de/files/20891152/...3_vols. _.rar** 24.73 MB

Centrigfugal Pumps - Design & Application
http://rapidshare.de/files/20892293/...__2nd_ed._.rar** 32.96 MB

Electrostatic Hazards
http://rapidshare.de/files/20894715/..._Haza rds.rar** 1.58 MB 

Standard Handbook of Petroleum & Natural Gas Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20900718/... _2_vols._.rar** 39.12 MB

Hazardous Waste Handbook for Health & Safety
http://rapidshare.de/files/20900880/...3rd_ed._.r ar** 6.57 MB

Chemistry of Petrochemical Processes
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901001/...__2nd_ed._.rar** 4.46 MB

Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901615/...__5th_ed._.rar** 28.24 MB

Pressure Vessel Design Manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901789/...__3rd_ed._.rar** 9.20 MB

Crystallization
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902115/...4 th_ed._.rar** 4.96 MB

Nuclear Energy - AN Introduction to the Concepts Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902244/...__5th_ed._.rar** 6.67 MB

Geologic Analysis of Naturally Fractured Reservoir
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902370/...2nd_e d._.rar** 5.53 MB

Estimator's Piping Man-Hour Manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902608/...__5th_ed._.rar** 11.34 MB

Pipe Drafting & Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904092/...__2nd_ed._.rar** 71.81 MB

Pipe LIne Corrosion & Cathodic Protection
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904212/...__3rd_ed._.rar** 6.57 MB

Adhesion Science & Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904876/...__2_vols._.rar** 31.64 MB

Computational Flow Modeling for Chemical Reactor Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20905047/...ineeri ng.rar** 7.53 MB

Biomaterials Science - An Introduction to Materials in Medicine
http://rapidshare.de/files/20905929/...Medicin e.rar** 36.68 MB

Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906202/...ngineering.rar** 11.17 MB

Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 4
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906246/...Volume_4.r ar** 1.42 MB

Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 2
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906540/... 5th_ed._.rar** 12.06 MB

Shale Shakers & Drilling Fluid Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906792/...id_Systems.rar** 10.73 MB

Fluid Catalytic Cracking Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20907133/...__2nd_ed._.rar** 12.64 MB

Chemical Process Safety - Learning from Case Histories
http://rapidshare.de/files/20907573/..._Histories.rar** 17.14 MB

Pumping Station & Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/20908257/...__2nd_ed._.rar** 24.04 MB

Introduction to Colloid & SUrface Chemistry
http://rapidshare.de/files/20908741/...__4th_ed._.rar** 15.82 MB

Mathematica by Example
http://rapidshare.de/files/20908852/..._rev._ed._.rar** 3.12 MB

Heat Transfer Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20909482/...Handbook .rar** 19.49 MB

Transport Phenomena
http://rapidshare.de/files/20910082/... _2nd_ed._.rar** 18.93 MB

Organic Chemistry
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911224/...hemistry.ra r** 31.60 MB

Chemical Engineering Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911370/...__2nd_ed._.rar** 3.99 MB

Mastering Mathematica - Programming Methods & Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911519/...ications.ra r** 3.58 MB

Numerical Analysis using MATLAB & Spreadsheets
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911689/...2nd_ed._ .rar** 4.24 MB

Handbook of Thermal Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20912936/...ngineering.rar** 32.87 MB

Computer Science with Mathematica
http://rapidshare.de/files/20913117/...ATHEMATICA.rar** 4.59 MB

Applied Mathematics & Modeling for Chemcial Engineers
http://rapidshare.de/files/20913956/..._Engineers.rar** 20.78 MB

Circuit Analysis - Theory & Practice
http://rapidshare.de/files/20914753/...__3rd_ed._.rar** 17.37 MB

Corrosion
http://rapidshare.de/files/20916557/...__2_vols._.rar** 43.23 MB

Chemical Process - Design & Integration
http://rapidshare.de/files/20916570/...ntegration.rar** 0.31 MB

Renewable Energy
http://rapidshare.de/files/20917311/...3 rd_ed._.rar** 18.34 MB

Chemical Thermodynamics of MAterials - Macro & Micro Aspects
http://rapidshare.de/files/20917490/...ic_Aspects.rar** 3.70 MB

Solid-Liquid Separation
http://rapidshare.de/files/20917642/...__4th_ed._.rar** 3.31 MB

Pipeline Pigging Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/20918415/...__2nd_ed._.rar** 18.02 MB

Modelling in Transport Phenomena
http://rapidshare.de/files/20918838/...l_Approach.rar** 6.82 MB

Handbook of Chemical Reactive Hazards
http://rapidshare.de/files/20919797/...__2_vols._.rar** 6.06 MB

Techniques for Adaptive Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/20919943/...ve_Control.rar** 3.01 MB

Handbook of Cathodic Corrosion Protection
http://rapidshare.de/files/20920525/...3rd_ed._.ra r** 11.99 MB

Chemical Process Equipment - Selection & Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/20922173/...and_Design.rar** 35.97 MB

Environmental Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20922522/...__4th_ed._.rar** 8.13 MB

The MATHEMATICA Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/20922969/...__5th_ed._.rar** 7.77 MB

Industrial Waste Treatment Handbookhttp://rapidshare.de/files/20923265/WOODARD__F.__2000_._Industrial_Waste_Tre atment_Handbook.rar 5.31 MB

Handbook of Thermodynamic Diagramshttp://rapidshare.de/files/20927174/YAWS__C._L.__1996_._Handbook_of_Thermody namic_Diagrams__4_vols._.rar 82.31 MB

Valve Selection Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20927920/...__4th_ed._.rar** 15.08 MB*


----------



## agaaaas (6 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمار القائد (12 نوفمبر 2007)

اخوانى عند الضغط على الرابط تظهر ( لا يمكن العثور00)


----------



## alimechanism (13 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## siffien (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااا
بارك الله بيك


----------

